
Show HN: Crowdblock – Write your own content-blockers without building an app - mschrage
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crowdblock-block-ads-protect/id1035435738
======
chatmasta
Very cool, how does it work?

~~~
mschrage
The syntax for writing a content blocker is pretty simple
[[http://mschrage.com/content-blockers](http://mschrage.com/content-blockers)]

There is an in-app text editor where you can write the rules. Alternatively,
you could write the code on a computer and copy it over.

